# Credit card debt and divorce



## Rosemary54 (Aug 19, 2011)

I married a year ago both in Dubai ( Sharia) and in the Uk ( Christian). My British husband to be did not have a bank account and I supported him until he found a job. My credit card was used to purchase furniture for our villa, pay wedding debts and pay for our honeymoon. He has committed adultery and I am filing for divorce. Is he liable for a portion of the debts incurred and what do I do to seek advice because I do not want to lose my job as an expat teacher and will struggle to pay off the cards on my own. Help!


----------



## Sunset (Jan 24, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear about your situation. Since you were married under Sharia law, your divorce would come under the laws of Sharia. Take a look at this: Legal procedures for divorce. Go to the bottom and take a look at the links, which includes a list of lawyers.

Do you have absolute proof of his adultry? This could be a sticky situation for him and the woman as adultry is a crime in the UAE and I'm sure he wouldn't want it to come out, for his sake and the other woman as they would both be arrested - so you have some negotiating power on your side. 

If you do have strong proof, you pretty much hold the cards. I would get as much from him - a lump sum payment, even if he has to take out a loan to pay you. Sit down and make a list as to what he owes you for and come up with a number. I wouldn't go on a monthly payout, I would look for a one time payout and pay off the creditors with that money. Don't let him walk away leaving you with the debt incurred as a result of the marriage.

Good luck to you.


----------



## Rosemary54 (Aug 19, 2011)

Dear Sunset,

I was also married under British law about 7 months later. Will that make a difference? 
Oh yes, I have proof; not only did I see the adultery with my own eyes, I have texts from the girl he was with, her boyfriend and my husband. Your advice makes sense and has given me comfort. I will now aim to make a plan as you suggested. I am devastated and scared but know I have to act swiftly. Thank you.


----------



## Sunset (Jan 24, 2011)

Rosemary54 said:


> Dear Sunset,
> 
> I was also married under British law about 7 months later. Will that make a difference?
> Oh yes, I have proof; not only did I see the adultery with my own eyes, I have texts from the girl he was with, her boyfriend and my husband. Your advice makes sense and has given me comfort. I will now aim to make a plan as you suggested. I am devastated and scared but know I have to act swiftly. Thank you.


You were married in Dubai under Sharia, so that would be the law under which you would divorce. Being married under British law will also have to be addressed at some point in time as your marriage would be registered in the UK, but I think you have leverage under Sharia law in this case - adultery is a crime here!!! whereas under UK law it isn't. 

I would consult a lawyer ASAP, see if they can arrange for the Sharia and UK divorce. Have the future ex meet with you and your lawyer and you can present what you know/have on his for adultery and negotiate a settlement as well as him agreeing to the divorce under Sharia. If he gives you a hard time and won't cooperate let him know that you have no choice and will have to reveal his adultery to the court and he could face some serious problems, along with the girl as she will be named and face the same consequences as he willl ( possibily arrest, jail, deportation). Ask him if he is prepared to take his chances and involve the girl as well. Also try to get him to pay your lawyers fees.

Remember, it's the person who brings charges first that usually wins. Don't give him any time to sabotage you and file a case against you first.

I understand your fear, but you are going to be OK. It's a hard thing to go through when you are away from your family, which would be your support system at this time. Get over being hurt, get angry - and get even!!!

If you are under his sponsorship, cancel it and get under the school's sponsorship.

Good luck to you.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Sunset has pretty much covered it all. Like she mentioned, hold on to the evidence that you've got and leverage that to get as much debt taken off your plate as possible.

Be strong and if you need any help or support, we're here  Divorce is tough especially when it's under these circumstances but do not lose hope and do not let him get the better of you. You will come out of this stronger, just hang in there.


----------



## ipguy (Jul 31, 2011)

Good advice on this thread but keep in mind that blackmail is also illegal


----------



## Sunset (Jan 24, 2011)

ipguy said:


> Good advice on this thread but keep in mind that blackmail is also illegal


Not blackmail!!! It's called choices. "We can do it the easy way, or we can do it the hard way".


----------

